

Nokia re-enters U.S. market: $50 Lumia 710 for T-Mobile launches January 11th - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/14/nokia-re-enters-u-s-market-50-lumia-710-for-t-mobile-launches-january-11th/

======
washedup
What about the Lumia 800? Any ideas if that is going to show up?

